# EMPLACEMENT ICÔNES SYSTÈMES



## MacBookAndiPod (26 Juillet 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

Connaissez-vous l'emplacement des icônes systèmes ?
Si elles ne sont pas dans la machine, où puis-je les trouver ?

J'attend vos réponses impatiemment

À Plus..


----------



## zacromatafalgar (27 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

La plupart se trouve dans /System/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/ , CoreTypes.bundle en contient de nombreuses


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

Attention en allant modifier ces fichiers situés au coeur de MacOS X.... une fausse manip, des autorisations d'accès aux fichiers mal reconfigurées après modif, et on se retrouve avec un système bloqué (un Finder qui refuse de s'ouvrir par exemple...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Oui toujours faire des sauvegardes des .icns et privilégier l'utilisation de logiciels dédiés.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2009)

Il existe des utilitaires qui s'occupent de ce genre de changement (comme CandyBar, avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème, en cinq ans et trois systèmes).

Je déplace au rayon personnalisation.


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (27 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour CandyBar, c'est vraiment énorme comme Application


----------



## Ann Quark (1 Septembre 2009)

Hello ! 

CandyBar marche sous Tiger intallé sur un PPC G3 ? Je veux dire, y a-t-il une vieille version développée pour Tiger ? Bon, j'ai bien trouvé une vieille version, la 2.6.1, mais elle ne semble pas marcher correctement sous la 10.4.11 (il y a une màj à faire, mais elle ne va pas au-delà de la 10.4.9, je pense que c'est ptêt ça qui bugge).

Je retourne voir ce que je peux trouver. 

J'ai trouvé ça, qui a l'air de marcher nickel sous la version 10.4.11 - je l'ai essayé sur mon Mac, je suis entrain de le relooker façon steampunk, et c'est bath ! Voili le lien :
http://matre.com/blog/2008/10/15/liteicon-for-leopard/

Bon, le lien dit Leopard, mais la page propose aussi la version pour Tiger. C'est la même chose que CandyBar, en gros.


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (1 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Il existe des utilitaires qui s'occupent de ce genre de changement (comme CandyBar, avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème, en cinq ans et trois systèmes).
> 
> Je déplace au rayon personnalisation.


À la base, j'avais posté cette discussion pour savoir où se trouvait les icônes systèmes, ce n'était pas pour de la personnalisation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Je viens de trouver une version de CandyBar pour Tiger. Download


----------

